# Cage for Roborovski hamster.



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I was wondering if an adult Robo could live in a Savic Peggy cage. I have a brand new one in the shed which my Russian hamster only spent one night in and she didn't come out all night that night - she's now living happily in the habitrail ovo. It's a shame that a brand new cage is just going to waste and it would probably be bigger than the cage my Robo is in now which is the habitrail playground with an add on spaceship which he sleeps in and a loft at the other side. I'm wondering if he could get through the bars though on the Peggy cage.
Anyone ever kept a dwarf hamster in a Peggy?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

This is the one he's in at the minute.

Habitrail Playground Main Unit at UKPetSupplies.com

with this add on spaceship.

Habitrail Playground Spaceship at UKPetSupplies.com

And this is the Peggy.
Peggy Hamster Cage by Savic-Cages and stands-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop

I think the Peggy is a daft cage because there is only one door at the top.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Are Roborovskis about the same size as a Campbells? Spike, Willow and Cordelia were in a Cambridge for a while, which I belive has the same bar spacing as the Peggy and they couldn't get out. If you are unsure I would put him in the Peggy and put the whole cage in the bath, that way if he does get out of the cage he shouldn't be able to get out of the bath, that is untill you are confident he can't get out.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

What hamster is that?? I have a siberian but don't know much about the different breeds.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

I wouldn't chance it , my robos still tiny


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Put him in it for an hour and see what happens!  x


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

flufffluff39 said:


> What hamster is that?? I have a siberian but don't know much about the different breeds.


This is him


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Actually the cage he is in is meant for a Syrian although I would never keep a Syrian in it cos it's cruel. It does have plastic at the bottom though so maybe discouraged him from getting out.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

OHHH He is lovely...one of the smaller breeds is it?? I used to have the russian ones. Well thats what the pet shop called them anyway. The grey ones that are small and they used to get through the bars of a normal cagehmy:


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

He looks like a big robo to me! Mine were absolutely tiny teeny!!! I would put him in the cage and see what happens...just watch him for an hour or so.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

flufffluff39 said:


> OHHH He is lovely...one of the smaller breeds is it?? I used to have the russian ones. Well thats what the pet shop called them anyway. The grey ones that are small and they used to get through the bars of a normal cagehmy:


Yes they are the smallest of the dwarf hamster breeds.

I've got two Russians too but the male one is so fat he would never get out of anything.:laugh:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> He looks like a big robo to me! Mine were absolutely tiny teeny!!! I would put him in the cage and see what happens...just watch him for an hour or so.


He does look quite big on that picture but he is quite tiny really. Maybe its cos I took him close up.


----------

